# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  أهم النصائح للهاربون من البدانة

## down to you

الباحثون عن الرشاقة في ازدياد، والهاربون من البدانة أكثر بكثير، لكن كثيرين من الطرفين غالباً ما يقعون في الأخطاء ذاتها، فتراهم يهتمون بتناول المفيد من الأغذية وينفذون النصائح، غير أنأوزانهم الزائدة تبقى على حالها، والسبب يعود إلى أنهم ينسون أو يتجاهلون أشياء بسيطة للغاية، وفيما يلي قائمة بأهم النصائح، لمن يعاني من هذه المشكلة:

* النوم الكافي: تبين أن الإنسان إذا واظب على النوم يومياً ما بين 4 - 7 ساعات فقط، ولمدة أسبوع واحد، فإن معدل السكر في الدم سوف يرتفع عن المعدل الطبيعي، وتستثنى من ذلك النساء في الفترة التي تعقب الولادة، مما يعني ضرورة النوم لمدة ثماني ساعات يومياً، أو على الأقل في معظم الأيام، مع ضرورة النوم قبل منتصف الليل لأن كل ساعة يرتاح فيها الجسم قبل منتصف الليل تعادل ساعتين من الراحة بعد الساعة 12 ليلا

* الطعام الجاهز: تجنب قدر الإمكان تناول الأطعمة الجاهزة، وكذلك الطعام المقلي، وعليك الإكثار قدر الإمكان من تناول المواد الغنية بالألياف، وبالطبع فإن الخضار والفاكهة يمكن أن تقوما بالمهمة.

* المشروبات: تجنب تناول المشروبات السكرية والعصائر المصنعة، وعليك الاعتماد على الماء بالدرجة الأولى فهو يساعد على الهضم ويقلل السموم في الجسم.

* اعرف مطبخك: كثيرون، يفضلون الأكل في المطاعم، أو على الأقل إحضار الأكل من المطاعم وتناوله في البيت، وهذا خطأ كبير، إذ إن البيت يوفر لك الفرصة للسيطرة على ما تتناوله، واستبعاد ما تعتقد أنه ضار.

* الأكل بهدوء: من الأخطاء القاتلة في عصر السرعة، أن الغالبية باتت تتناول بعض وجباتها، إما أثناء قيادة السيارة أو على طاولة المكتب، لعدم وجود الوقت الكافي لتناول الأكل بهدوء وسكينة، مع أن الأكل بهدوء ومضغ الطعام على مهل يسهل على الجسم عملية الهضم.

* التنفس الصحي: يعتقد البعض أن التنفس هو الشهيق والزفير فقط، ولا يعرفون أن الجسم في حاجة للتنفس الصحيح؛ التنفس بعمق، وينصح الخبراء بأخذ نفس عميق من الأنف، بحيث تشعر وكأن الهواء قد وصل إلى معدتك ومن ثم أخرج كل ما تستطيع من الهواء من فمك، أغلق عينيك وكرر النفس العميق عشر مرات في الصباح وعند الظهر وفي المساء.

* الجوع: من أكثر الأخطاء الشائعة اعتقاد بعض الباحثين عن الرشاقة بضرورة عدم تناول الفطور من دون أن يعلم هؤلاء أن الدراسات الحديثة تشير إلى أنهم بهذا التصرف يصبحون عرضة للبدانة أكثر من غيرهم بأربع مرات.

* الرياضة: من المهم جداً تحقيق التوازن بين هذا الثلاثي: الأكل والشراب والرياضة.

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكوووووووووووره على هذا الطرح الرائع

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## نقاء الروح

مشكورة على الطرح المميز نصائح ذهبية

----------


## down to you

:Icon4:

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووووووو على النصائح الروعه  :Icon4:  :Icon4:

----------


## down to you

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العيناء المرضيه

شكراً جزيلاً

----------

